# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Топ-10 самых «пьющих профессий» в России

## Irina

*ТОП-10 самых «пьющих профессий» в России возглавили учителя
Врачи-наркологи назвали 10 профессий, представители которых чаще других обращаются к ним за помощью. И выводы оказались на первый взгляд весьма неожиданными. Сантехники, грузчики, пожарные не входят даже в первую десятку!
*
За помощью к наркологам в России (добровольной или добровольно-принудительной) чаще всего обращаются:

1. Педагоги
2. Бухгалтеры.
3. Врачи.
4. Милиционеры.
5. Водители-дальнобойщики.
6. Менеджеры низшего и среднего звена.
7. Психологи (!).
8. Актеры.
9. Журналисты.
10. Маклеры.

Конечно, такая выборка не может в полной мере отражать размах пьянства в стране. Это десятка, так сказать, «сознательных» алкоголиков, которые хотят лечиться. Ведь наркологи составляли список, исходя из того, кто к ним обращается. То есть понимает, что выпивка стала проблемой, и пытается «завязать».

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ СПЕЦИАЛИСТА*

Врач высшей категории нарколог Алексей Царев:

-    Все снимают стресс – но причины у каждого свои. У учителей – это проблема женских коллективов, одиночества (когда работе лучшие годы отдаешь, а своя жизнь не устроена), ощущение «пустой траты сил». Бухгалтеры, инженеры пьют от рутины, нереализованности амбиций. Врачей «косит» усталость от ответственности, ночные дежурства и доступность спирта. Дальнобойщиков – оторванность от дома, кочевая жизнь. Актеры, журналисты – люди ранимые, бурно отмечают и радость, и горе. Кстати, творческий алкоголизм самый злокачественный – время от времени до 90% срываются. А вообще в большинстве случаев алкоголизм – вторичен. В основе почти всегда – депрессия, какой-то пунктик, который человек не смог «переварить». Так что лечение зависимости от спиртного надо начинать не с кодирования, а с психоанализа.

----------


## Xylugan

Кто такие маклеры?!0_О
А строителей нету?!

----------


## Sanych

Я уже начинаются бояться за Астерикс

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*,  так то ж в России

----------


## Sanych

Так мы ж в союзе )

----------


## Irina

> Кто такие маклеры


Маклер — торговый посредник. Как правило, маклер профессионально занимается посредничеством при покупке и продаже товаров, ценных бумаг, услуг, страхований, способствует заключению сделок купли-продажи путем сведения партнеров. Биржевые маклеры входят в состав персонала биржи, ведут торги и регистрируют устное согласие брокеров продавца и покупателя на заключение сделки.

----------

